
Ask HN: How do you collaborate on data-science? - eoinmurray92
After reading the Airbnb blog about their new Knowledge Repo [1] it seems that its difficult for data-science teams to work efficiently together; that there are issues with reproducibility and discoverability of others work.<p>I&#x27;m wondering what do you do in your company to solve this, or is it a problem for you?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;airbnb-engineering&#x2F;scaling-knowledge-at-airbnb-875d73eff091
======
eoinmurray92
Also Stripe wrote an article about this too -
[https://stripe.com/blog/reproducible-
research](https://stripe.com/blog/reproducible-research)

tldr: they use jupyter notebooks, and use an internal system to execute them
upon commit.

